

Show HN: prldr.com, preloading the internet, my weekend project. - japetheape
http://prldr.com/lists/hn

======
brianwillis
This would make a great alternative to an RSS reader. I've always had two
problems with RSS:

1) Design has value. RSS readers strip the aesthetic qualities out of a web
page and leave you with sterile text. Given the way some websites have been
designed this is sometimes a good thing, but at other times I feel like I'm
missing part of the experience.

2) Some sites only offer summary-only RSS feeds for various reasons.

Prldr could solve both of these problems really nicely. Consider expanding the
project to allow uploading an OPML file, and tracking what users have read.

~~~
japetheape
Exactly! The same problem I always had with RSS readers. Think I am going to
implement this in a few days.

~~~
japetheape
done, read about it here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1646290>

------
japetheape
prldr.com let's you create lists of links and preloads those lists for you.

It's got a very basic API, so you can use it to create and update your own
lists.

I can think of multiple use cases for it. For example: load your twitter feed,
scrape the links and display them, load all your rss feeds and display them,
open up all links off a frontpage, to preload them.

What do you think? What kind of things must I add to make it useful for you?
You might just not like it, because of the iframe technique used, just ignore
it then, it really is a very hackerish tool and not meant to be more than
that.

It currently works best in Chrome/Safari.

~~~
e1ven
It's a neat tool, but I don't know how often I'd use it. Pre-loading the info
is neat for twitter, but the additional second or two it takes to copy/paste
the info into your app seems like it'd be longer than just waiting for all the
pages to load.

Middle-clicking and background opening them in new-tabs is easy enough for me.

~~~
japetheape
There's an API to make the twitter link fetching possible. Was curious how
people might use it, think there are lots of posibilities. API is very very
simple, just 1 RESTful controller. Hope there will be someone who can come up
with a cool application that makes use of it.

<http://prldr.com/pages/api.html>

~~~
samratjp
Your app reminds me of <http://www.flipboard.com/> It's a very cool idea to be
sure. I wish there were Flipboard for the rest of us. Maybe that could be an
interesting alley to explore.

For inspiration, <http://www.jinni.com/> has nice picture sorting.

------
techbio
I like this. I generally load links in background tabs while reading through a
page, but this could be extended to report on browsing and even suggest links.

The "are you sure you want to leave" alert makes me want to go away and stay
away--it is not the helpful "close all open tabs?" from closing FireFox.

Have you considered using the right sidebar instead? Consider having a clean
left-leading edge for readability.

Edit: Not to put too fine a point on, but the preload urls show up as visited
anchor links (which I may not have read) when I go back to HN. Sometimes bug
fixes can suggest a radically new way forward.

------
zsouthboy
Actually, I like it. API seems simple too. I have a forum where I like to go
through every single new post; would be useful for this (right now my solution
is middle clicking a ton of tiny "arrow representing updated posts" images).

Definitely needs a STOP button, though; stopping the current page using my
browser didn't stop it from preloading.

Works fine in Opera, by the way.

~~~
japetheape
You're right, will implement this.

------
dman
Warning about closing the tab seems excessive.

